# Anyone ever heard of these clamps?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Maxipress R - Depth:16cm - PIHER - Industrias Piqueras S.A.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Never heard. Do not like based on picture. Does not look like ends of clamp would be parallel to wood. Of course could just be perspective of picture.

gmc


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Seeing the price of them I will never know how well they work.


----------



## K1ngwind (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice clamps but their cost... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I see several negatives, including the price mentioned above. The one positive I see is maybe the curves can fit around obstacles, such as bars from other clamps that are perpendicular to the one you're using. 

Other than that, what makes these so much better and pricier than comparable Bessey or other brands of clamps?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw them in this video but I don’t think I have the right one.

This guy has a clever workbench. Clamps are at about 4:30.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Well it certainly looks fancy. I would hope the bar wouldn't get too marred up from over tightening.

-T


----------



## wingspar (Aug 27, 2021)

Neat looking clamps and the video on their site is humorous, but where are you guys finding the price?


----------

